# WTB Citizen Orca blue/black



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi buys

I am not a fan of Citizen watches but I have always liked the Orca so has anyone got one they will sell I would prefer blue but will consider black and it needs to be in superb condition.

Thanks


----------

